# General Banking Queries and LTSB Queries



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

I work for Lloyds TSB so if there is anything i can help anyone with or if anyone has any questions regarding bank charges etc etc then feel free to pm me or post here

M.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If i give you my account number can i have a million please?


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> If i give you my account number can i have a million please?


:lol: :lol

Talk about greed rmorgan84...I'd be happy with £500

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

which department do you work for in LTSB? my dad works for them too, he's in Corporate Markets at the moment.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

timprice said:


> which department do you work for in LTSB? my dad works for them too, he's in Corporate Markets at the moment.


Weren't they in the news the other week about probable job losses?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Phil1984 said:


> :lol: :lol
> 
> Talk about greed rmorgan84...I'd be happy with £500
> 
> :thumb: :lol:


Start high so there's room to negotiate:thumb:


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

would you be able to process bank charge reclaims!? that would be very helpful! :thumb:


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

Is there a way to buy more shares than the few they have offered me at 38p each


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

smbMR2 said:


> would you be able to process bank charge reclaims!? that would be very helpful! :thumb:


For lloyds tsb yes i can to a degree, The maximum your gona get back is £75 thats is providing the amount you were overdrawn by was under £25. And you only get one charge a week.

Basically with people wanting every charge they have ever had back, its not gona happen, well at least not for a good few years anyway. The decision will just keep getting appealed time after time.

M.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

phil67 said:


> Is there a way to buy more shares than the few they have offered me at 38p each


not too sure, i'll have a look into it for you. I was offered the shares due to being staff aswell but i dont understand it all etc. Is something i intend on learning on though.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Markart...don't take this the wrong way. But would your employer be happy you are giving out advice about bank charges etc. I am sure (as there is for other banks) strict guidelines for employees around this sort of thing.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mattieuk said:


> Markart...don't take this the wrong way. But would your employer be happy you are giving out advice about bank charges etc. I am sure (as there is for other banks) strict guidelines for employees around this sort of thing.


yup there are, i reckon he'd be in the **** if he were found out, but then what are the chances? plus no one would know his real identify anyway.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> yup there are, i reckon he'd be in the **** if he were found out, but then what are the chances? plus no one would know his real identify anyway.


but to be fair, there ain't that many people who work for TSB in Clarkston who like to clean their car.... :lol:

Who never know who is on these places...... :wave:

:thumb:


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

Markatr said:


> For lloyds tsb yes i can to a degree, The maximum your gona get back is £75 thats is providing the amount you were overdrawn by was under £25. And you only get one charge a week.
> 
> Basically with people wanting every charge they have ever had back, its not gona happen, well at least not for a good few years anyway. The decision will just keep getting appealed time after time.
> 
> M.


Right ok, nevermind then guess i'll be waiting for the decision...just wondered as I have a claim outstanding from being a student! just under a grand I think...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Could you get me a job over at the Bishopsworth Bristol branch ? :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Mattieuk said:


> Markart...don't take this the wrong way. But would your employer be happy you are giving out advice about bank charges etc. I am sure (as there is for other banks) strict guidelines for employees around this sort of thing.


nope, would most likely result in a p45 in the post, just trying to help out other people though.


----------

